# WHeels in the Midwest - The before and After



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

Here you go......Some pics of my wheels. I live in Indiana and its always fuckin cold or too hot. Then when it gets cold, it rains. I honestly take care of my wheels and cars. Here i took some pics of just a few weeks ago. It got really cold again and rained and here is the results. As you can see, they look like shit. But wait.................


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

Ok here are the tools i used...............

Naval Jelly
Paint Brush
empty McDonalds cup.

:biggrin:


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

And here is the Results.............. :biggrin: 


There were 2 wheels used, i took pics of both wheels before and after.........Enjoy.


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

like new....i notice even your brakes where rusted...damm your a rider!!!!!!! so how long before they rust again


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@May 27 2005, 07:17 AM
> *like new....i notice even your brakes where rusted...damm your a rider!!!!!!! so how long before they rust again
> [snapback]3189500[/snapback]​*


Every day rider Keith. Yea about a couple of weeks if it stays warm, lol.

I need to find some water repelent stuff to keep water off, but keep the shine. I seen some stuff that does that at the Carl Casper show, and like a dumbass i didnt buy any.


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)

were can you buy naval jelly


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

Autozone is where i get mine at. Any parts store.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

They spinning ***** they spinning


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

lol they spinning dirty lol anwyays wheels look good!!!


----------



## Cadillac Ed (Sep 24, 2004)

damn what a difference, i need to get some of that naval jelly stuff.


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronic_@May 27 2005, 10:50 AM
> *lol they spinning dirty  lol  anwyays wheels look good!!!
> [snapback]3190366[/snapback]​*


It only took like 2 or 3 days to get like that, thats the fucked up part. i got through like 2 or 3 bottles month, cause its been cold.


----------



## OakCliffRider (Oct 14, 2003)

You just put some on the bruch and brush it or what? What is the cup for? Do you pour it in the cup?


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

do you think it'll fuck up gold....is it just for chrome???


----------



## ricecrispy210 (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@May 27 2005, 09:55 AM
> *They spinning ***** they spinning
> [snapback]3190140[/snapback]​*


hey if your a dirty white boy why did you say the "N" word


----------



## ALOW1 (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Flashlight_Deville_@May 27 2005, 07:58 AM
> *Every day rider Keith. Yea about a couple of weeks if it stays warm, lol.
> 
> I need to find some water repelent stuff to keep water off, but keep the shine. I seen some stuff that does that at the Carl Casper show, and like a dumbass i didnt buy any.
> [snapback]3189603[/snapback]​*


Rain Ex :dunno:


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

dirty is bi-racial butterfly!!!! lol


----------



## mrrottontreetz (Mar 15, 2005)

I use meguiar's car wax I have a set of rims that is 10 years old and are very clean the wax works


----------



## mrrottontreetz (Mar 15, 2005)

my old rims


----------



## lowperformance2 (Sep 22, 2003)

damm jerry,


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

You live in Indiana man.... they salt the fuck out of the roads up there.... you cant ride chrome rims in the winter (gotta wait until after the last snowfall and it rains hard 3 or 4 times to wash all the salt off the roads) unless you clean them every day or two. I lived in Indiana for 8 years, that salt will eat your shit up QUICK! I saw cars with rusted wheel wells that were only 5 years old because the owner didnt wash the car during the winter.


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 30 2005, 01:21 AM
> *You live in Indiana man.... they salt the fuck out of the roads up there.... you cant ride chrome rims in the winter (gotta wait until after the last snowfall and it rains hard 3 or 4 times to wash all the salt off the roads) unless you clean them every day or two. I lived in Indiana for 8 years, that salt will eat your shit up QUICK! I saw cars with rusted wheel wells that were only 5 years old because the owner didnt wash the car during the winter.
> [snapback]3199401[/snapback]​*


I never drove on them in the winter. They never seen salt for real. SHit they started rusting as soon as it got cold last year, before all the snow and i took them off. cleaned them up over the winter. and then as soon as i put them back on, it got cold again, and they started rusting. THey wont stop unless its warm. Im gonna have to try that rain-x stuff or that wax. I wouldnt try this stuff on Gold, this shit is powerful no doubt.

I pour the jelly in the cup and dip my paint brush in the cup and wipe on the wheels thats it, let it sit for about 15-20 minutes, take a high pressure wash with some soap and clean them off. Make sure you get it all off. It will jell up and some sticks, just spend about 2 bucks at the car wash and get the jell off. Its worth it. :biggrin: 

Its also really good on brake dust or any grime that you pick up cruising.


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

Alot of Pm's on this. Enjoy :biggrin:


----------



## Mrpiercings (May 7, 2003)

Can I use that for my chrome tail pipes? they are so damn rusty and they have only been on for 8 months


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

mine did the same hit them with mothers hand polish after you clean them and it will protect them from rusting even more.


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cdznutz42069_@Jun 22 2005, 12:09 PM
> *mine did the same hit them with mothers hand polish after you clean them and it will protect them from rusting even more.
> [snapback]3306739[/snapback]​*


Thanks, i have some of that at the house too. Im gonna get on that this weekend. :thumbsup:


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

Would this harm the powder coat on your rims ?


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mrpiercings_@Jun 22 2005, 01:33 PM~3306576
> *Can I use that for my chrome tail pipes? they are so damn rusty and they have only been on for 8 months
> *


I use it on a little spot that always pops back up on mine and also around the bolt holes on the bottom of the bumpers and it takes it right off.


----------



## 41bowtie (Jul 22, 2006)

what if you clean them real good and then throw a couple of coats of clear?


----------



## fleetwood_talisman (Feb 9, 2005)

im wondering also if they will damage or hurt gold plated spokes? i live in anchorage alaska and same shit here, cold as fuck and raining alot. bout to hit winter time and they salt these roads like crazy too. my rims are looking about as rusted as the ones the first pictures. yea anybody if they know help me out, i wanna get my rust off too!


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

Dont put that shit on powder or gold


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Oct 18 2006, 03:51 AM~6391791
> *what if you clean them real good and then throw a couple of coats of clear?
> *


I been thinking the same thing. I'm just not sure what type of clear would hold up to the heat of the wheels. I may just try 1 wheel for now and see how it turns out.


----------



## caddeville (Jan 24, 2006)

where can i buy Naval jelly?


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

hell yeah, indiana is hard on spokes!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2007)

Gonna hook my self up with some Naval jelly and see how it works out wounder if Home-Depot has it?


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2007)

So far i cant find Naval jelly anywhere around here wounder if a paint store would have it?


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

LOOKS GOOD JERRWWWWWWWY! :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

WHEELS LOOK CLEAN HOMIE!!! I HEARD THAT NAVAL JELLY IS REALLY HARSH ON CHROME AND CAN ACTUALLY STRIP THE CHROME OFF???? IS THIS TRUE???


----------



## caddeville (Jan 24, 2006)

I use it each time i clean my 8 year old 100 spoke chinas, they rust like fuck after rain, especially salt, then i brush the shit on and Vualla!! No more than 10 mins on chrome, it will stain a bit.


----------



## skyliner32 (Dec 25, 2007)

i did my rims with Naval Jelly today this shit is amazing :biggrin: 

before 

















after. the lip of the rim is not fucked up the flash of the camera is glareing off the chrome








no flash


----------



## scrpnit (Jan 9, 2008)

man this shit is bad ass i gotta get some. hope i can find it here in louisiana.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by scrpnit_@Mar 31 2009, 08:25 PM~13448648
> *man this shit is bad ass i gotta get some. hope i can find it here in louisiana.
> *


Try your local auto parts store or hardware store, home depot, lowes.


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 30 2005, 02:21 AM~3199401
> *You live in Indiana man.... they salt the fuck out of the roads up there.... you cant ride chrome rims in the winter (gotta wait until after the last snowfall and it rains hard 3 or 4 times to wash all the salt off the roads) unless you clean them every day or two. I lived in Indiana for 8 years, that salt will eat your shit up QUICK! I saw cars with rusted wheel wells that were only 5 years old because the owner didnt wash the car during the winter.
> *


They actually start rusting when it gets warmer. I don't know what chemicals are in naval jelly. I sure hope it doesn't damage your wheels using it over and over.
It does a good job as your wheels do look like new.


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

Man I still use this shit....awesome stuff


----------

